# Making a steady rest



## dfox52 (Oct 6, 2013)

I want to make a steady rest for my new Jet 1221 incorporating some of the ideas I've seen here. But I've never had the opportunity to examine one close up. I'm not sure what type of wheel/rollers would work best (soft rubber, hard nylon, small wheels, larger wheels, etc…) What do folks think about using these wheels I found on Amazon? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002Q111Z4/ref=gno_cart_title_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A43UOEJF6Z1TG#productDetails


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I would go with skateboard wheels … the harder the better. These are 99a in hardness:
http://www.amazon.com/Choice-Skateboard-99a-Wheels-Black/dp/B004UOL290/ref=sr_1_6?s=action-sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1411306882&sr=1-6

I started out with roller blade wheels … too soft, so I ordered hard skateboard wheels instead.


----------



## dfox52 (Oct 6, 2013)

> I would go with skateboard wheels … the harder the better. These are 99a in hardness:
> http://www.amazon.com/Choice-Skateboard-99a-Wheels-Black/dp/B004UOL290/ref=sr_1_6?s=action-sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1411306882&sr=1-6
> 
> I started out with roller blade wheels … too soft, so I ordered hard skateboard wheels instead.
> ...


Thanks… Looking at those pics, I'm guessing I would use a flat head machine screw for an "axle?" What size would you recommend? 50MM?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow, that's pretty hard, but I'm still learning. Right now I'm using 3" wheels at 70A. I had 80A, but with the types of woods I use, I felt that was too hard. 
As far as the axle bolts, it all depends on the bearing ID. I'm using 5/16" x 1 1/2 button head allen socket bolts. For my tool, I have to grind off 1/8" as I can't get 1 3/8" bolts in that configuration…... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Thanks… Looking at those pics, I m guessing I would use a flat head machine screw for an "axle?" What size would you recommend? 50MM?


I used 2 inch long 5/16" hex bolts for axles. As far as the wheel size, I think the smaller the better (50mm is just under 2 inches). Smaller wheels allow you to turn smaller diameter workpieces. The inline skate wheels in the project photos I posted are 70mm (2 3/4") so the smallest diameter object I can turn is about 30mm (1 1/4").

If you are interested, here is the plan I used for mine:
http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/Uploads/Public/Documents/Issue305/WJ133%20Lathe%20Steady%20Rest.pdf

I am considering building a 3-wheel steady. The 4-wheel steadies provide more support, but the 3-wheel versions allow you turn smaller diameter objects.


----------



## dfox52 (Oct 6, 2013)

> If you are interested, here is the plan I used for mine:
> http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/Uploads/Public/Documents/Issue305/WJ133%20Lathe%20Steady%20Rest.pdf- TheDane


Thanks!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

D Fox I think those shower curtain wheels are too small and also I would say get the ones complete with bearings inbuilt.On the other hand I do not see why you need wheels in front of the spindle you are turning as you apply pressure when turning a spindle the problem is that the spindle bends towards the back of the bed away from you , not towards you so why do you need two wheels in front? A simple set up with two wheels set behind the work spindle piece as it has pressure applied to it from the front to the rear would be fine IMHO and you should not need anything for the cut being made internally as shown on the four wheeled version with the chuck held piece being hollowed.IMHO of course. Alistair


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> ... I do not see why you need wheels in front of the spindle you are turning …


You don't for spindles … there are several variations of steady rests that only have two wheels. The 3 or 4 wheel versions are useful when you are working on bowls and vessels in that the wheels tend to dampen vibration. Yesterday I was working on cherry bowl with thin walls and had trouble with vibration and tear-out. I mounted the steady-rest on the lathe, set the wheels against the outside rim of the bowl, and presto … no more vibration and nice smooth cuts.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I haven't read about the difference wheel hardness makes. Is it a matter of reducing friction or vibration?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I used inline skatewheels on this. Off the shelf hardware and plywood. It's not for bowls. I use it on hollow forms and spindles bigger than this one I bought.










I changed the wheels on the one I bought. I put inline skate wheels on.

If I was to buy a steady rest for bowls, it would be this one.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

hairy-I am envious! Is that a Sweet 16?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

It is. I got it 4 years ago. It is real sweet!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

hairy-When I bought my Delta midi 3 years ago, I decided I would upgrade when Delta's 5 year warranty expired so sometime between now and then, I hope to be making a trip down to Barneveld WI to pick up my new forever lathe!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> I haven t read about the difference wheel hardness makes. Is it a matter of reducing friction or vibration?
> 
> - Rick M.


Rick, I would suppose there is a big difference in wheel hardness if you are turning wood that has a lot of voids.

The steady I invented is used for removing tenons. Most of the wood I turn has voids, like Mesquite, Catclaw, Mountain oak, and generally wood that would be better suited for the fireplace. I've lost a couple pieces because when the wheels hit or goes into a void, there is a lot of shock delivered to the form, which I think helps the wood crack more along the already existing cracks and voids. If the wheels are softer, the shock isn't as bad as the harder wheels. When the wheels hit a void, it sounds just like a truck on the freeway with a flat tire on it's trailer. The higher the rpm, the more aggrevating the sound.
The wheel hardness is called "Durometer" indicated by the letter "A" after a number. The higher the number, the harder the wheel. 40A is a lot softer than 80A.. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Kenbu (Apr 2, 2013)

Too bad. WJ link is dead already.

http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/Uploads/Public/Documents/Issue305/WJ133%20Lathe%20Steady%20Rest.pdf


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Too bad. WJ link is dead already.


Here's a link to the plan, but it is no longer free: http://www.rockler.com/lathe-steady-rest-plan


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

This is one of those things on my list of to builds. I had wondered about wheels and figured I would go with something a little softer (lower 80s) in an inline wheel.


----------



## dfox52 (Oct 6, 2013)

I ordered four of these from Lee Valley today. I'll let you know how they work. BTW… Lee Valley is having another "Free Shipping" event from now through Nov 13th.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,43455&p=68825


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Did a lot of experimentation making one recently. Used roller skate wheels and did not find a super large difference using soft vs hard wheels. What DID make a large difference was using prezice ball bearings. Tried at first with some cheap chinese ones and spent hours fiddling without result.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## jfoobar (Oct 4, 2014)

Lots of good info here:

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_articles.php?catid=36

No reason to pay for plans. There are lots of good resources out there that are free.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

The oneway steady is I believe a good one .I really think though that most people could make their own.When you look a the rockler ,I am stonished at their nerve ,they show you a photo, then ask you to buy the plans. I ask what plans ? If it isn't quite obvious how to do it then that makes me astonished.Absolutely none of these steadies are beyond the people here IMHO, and none of them require you to be bulging with harvard degrees.LOL have fun. Alistair


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I use 64mm skate board wheels on all my steady rests and they work lour real well. I can still turn a 3/4" shaft. using them on a 3 wheel set up. On the 4 wheeler,I can can only go down to 1 1/4".

Cheers, Jim


----------

